# New Sony PHA-2A portable DAC



## Woodlands

As seen on Sony.ca, bottom of NW-WM1Z page. Link reloads current page. Maybe premature posting to be announced later at IFA?


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Definately interested in this. Here is some more information from the singapore website:
  
 https://www.sony-asia.com/electronics/headphone-amplifiers/pha-2A#product_details_default
  
 Doesnt list many usable specs like output and which dac its using though.


----------



## tradyblix

Is this using the new 4.4mm Balanced standard Sony announced with the signature series ?


----------



## raulromanjr

tradyblix said:


> Is this using the new 4.4mm Balanced standard Sony announced with the signature series ?




It is. The other single ended.


----------



## raulromanjr

This link is still up.
http://www.sony.com/tz/electronics/headphone-amplifiers/pha-2a


----------



## Raketen

accessoryjack has it for sale, there's an amazon listing from japanese exporters as well 

the amazpn description is a bit of a letdown though... I wonder why they haven't made one of thes PHA models with S-Master?



> High quality DAC (ES9018K2M), high-quality headphone amplifier (TPA6120) equipped ● The DA converter, adopted ES9018K2M from the point of view of the S / N and anti-jitter performance. In addition, the voltage amplification part, has adopted a high-quality LME49860


----------



## mcmurray

I see these are for sale now in Japan, I'll be there in January and am seriously considering picking one of these up. Will report back if I do!


----------



## mcmurray

Does anyone know if these DACs are ASIO compatible? I'd like to use them with a laptop for music production purposes, in addition to listening while at work.
  
 Quote:


raketen said:


> accessoryjack has it for sale, there's an amazon listing from japanese exporters as well
> 
> the amazpn description is a bit of a letdown though... I wonder why they haven't made one of thes PHA models with S-Master?


 
 I guess I'm old school in that I don't mind at all that they've used the analogue LME49860 for amplification.


----------



## mcmurray

cloudtastrophe said:


> Doesnt list many usable specs like output and which dac its using though.


 
ES9018K2M (PHA-3 also uses this model if I'm not mistaken) according to the Japanese product page here: http://www.sony.jp/headphone/products/PHA-2A/?s_rcmd=rt_recent_browse_history_products_SJ


----------



## XERO1

raketen said:


> I wonder why they haven't made one of thes PHA models with S-Master?


 
  
 I'd be willing to bet that the eventual successor to the PHA-3 will use some form of the S-Master HX and/or D.A. Hybrid technologies that are used in their flagship Signature Series TA-ZH1ES desktop DAC/amp.


----------



## Earbones

Nearly 3 months since this thread was started, now readily available for around $400 via Amazon Prime... Anybody have some listening impressions? 

Particularly interested in:

-Quality of the balanced output vs standard 3.5mm

-If the overall sound signature is at all similar to the ZX2

Thanks!


----------



## tradyblix

I have no doubt that they are ASIO compatible. I have used them with Audirvana Plus which is an ASIO derived driver on the mac that bypasses Core Audio. It also allows using the highest res modes directly and integer mode, things of this nature, ultimate control. 
  
 This stuff that sony has been coming out with is great. They are also Apple MFI certified.


----------



## Rob49

earbones said:


> Nearly 3 months since this thread was started, now readily available for around $400 via Amazon Prime... Anybody have some listening impressions?
> 
> Particularly interested in:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd love to know too !!


----------



## mcmurray

Also I noticed that the iPod Classic is not supported, at least according to the released documentation. This is a bit of a bummer, however I'm hoping compatibility wasn't mentioned simply because the classic is "obsolete", not because it won't work.
  
 Anyhow I'll try it with the classic and report back.


----------



## Earbones

mcmurray said:


> Also I noticed that the iPod Classic is not supported, at least according to the released documentation. This is a bit of a bummer, however I'm hoping compatibility wasn't mentioned simply because the classic is "obsolete", not because it won't work.
> 
> Anyhow I'll try it with the classic and report back.



Please do! And even if it doesn't work with the Classic, I'd love to hear your thoughts on how it sounds with your other sources!


----------



## mcmurray

earbones said:


> Nearly 3 months since this thread was started, now readily available for around $400 via Amazon Prime... Anybody have some listening impressions?


 
  
 Cheap!
  
 Walk in price duty free at the Ginza Sony Store is about $471USD.


----------



## Earbones

mcmurray said:


> Cheap!
> 
> Walk in price duty free at the Ginza Sony Store is about $471USD.



Yeah... It's definitely a steal if it offers a quality balanced output and a sound signature similar to Sony's other high-end DAC/amps or DAPs. 

There has to be at least one Head-fier out there who's heard the thing... 

Anybody? Anybody? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Earbones

Funnily enough, if you look at the product page on Sony's website, the PHA-2A is shown driving a pair of their flagship Z1R headphones. And if you navigate to the product page for the much more expensive PHA-3, it's pictured with a pair of the entry-level 1A, and the medium-tier Z7 headphones. 

Wonder why they made that decision?.. To play up the HiFi pedigree of the PHA-2A? But then why "downgrade" the PHA-3 by showing it with less expensive cans?

Also, how creepy are the Sony models? Japanese companies always pick the strangest-looking Caucasian models for their western markets ad campaigns, lol...


----------



## purk

earbones said:


> Funnily enough, if you look at the product page on Sony's website, the PHA-2A is shown driving a pair of their flagship Z1R headphones. And if you navigate to the product page for the much more expensive PHA-3, it's pictured with a pair of the entry-level 1A, and the medium-tier Z7 headphones.
> 
> Wonder why they made that decision?.. To play up the HiFi pedigree of the PHA-2A? But then why "downgrade" the PHA-3 by showing it with less expensive cans?
> 
> Also, how creepy are the Sony models? Japanese companies always pick the strangest-looking Caucasian models for their western markets ad campaigns, lol...


 
 Simple, the PHA-3 came out first along with the A1 & Z7 and the PHA-2A was released couple of years later as a side product to the Z1R.  So those promotional pictures are just old.  I have no doubt that the PHA3 is still superior sounding to the PHA-2A.


----------



## goyete

If anyone wants the original cable for connect the PHA-2A to a Sony Walkman I'm selling one in mint condition in the "For Sale" forum. Thanks!


----------



## rhull1973

Bought one of these at the $409 price on Amazon.  Have only had a few hours time with it, but this may be a winner!  I'll post some thoughts after I've had some time with it.  Using it with a NWZX100.  Have a Sony balanced 4.4 to XLR adaptor arriving Sat.  Can't wait to hear it balanced.  One cool thing is that it will charge the Walkman when charging the amp.


----------



## Rob49

rhull1973 said:


> Bought one of these at the $409 price on Amazon.  Have only had a few hours time with it, but this may be a winner!  I'll post some thoughts after I've had some time with it.  Using it with a NWZX100.  Have a Sony balanced 4.4 to XLR adaptor arriving Sat.  Can't wait to hear it balanced.  One cool thing is that it will charge the Walkman when charging the amp.


 
  
 Can't wait to hear your thoughts !


----------



## Earbones

rob49 said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts !



+1, me too!


----------



## rhull1973

Haven't spent a ton of time with it yet, but so far impressed.  Used it in SE mode the first few days with my B&W P9's (not sure what I think of these yet, heck of a mid-bass hump) and MDR-Z7's.  Very polite sounding.  Low noise floor somewhat laid back sounding.  Received a 4.4 to XLR adaptor yesterday.  Been listening in balanced mode since.  Balanced is much more clear and open sounding.  Treble more extended and a larger soundstage.  Using the same headphones so far, but will try my Elear's later on them.  Very happy overall, but need more time with it.


----------



## raulromanjr

rhull1973 said:


> Haven't spent a ton of time with it yet, but so far impressed.  Used it in SE mode the first few days with my B&W P9's (not sure what I think of these yet, heck of a mid-bass hump) and MDR-Z7's.  Very polite sounding.  Low noise floor somewhat laid back sounding.  Received a 4.4 to XLR adaptor yesterday.  Been listening in balanced mode since.  Balanced is much more clear and open sounding.  Treble more extended and a larger soundstage.  Using the same headphones so far, but will try my Elear's later on them.  Very happy overall, but need more time with it.




Did you ever get a listen @ the PHA-1a. Curious about how much better the 2a is. If u need a 4.4 cable or adapter for the Z7, surfcables has them listed.


----------



## raulromanjr

The one review up on amazon claims the 2a to be better sounding than his PHA-3.


----------



## rhull1973

raulromanjr said:


> Did you ever get a listen @ the PHA-1a. Curious about how much better the 2a is. If u need a 4.4 cable or adapter for the Z7, surfcables has them listed.




I did have a Pha-1a for a bit. Was underwhelmed by it. The PHa-2a is great balanced with the MDR-Z7. Really opens them up. Thanks for the surf cables info.


----------



## mcmurray

Hi guys. Just purchased one of these from Bic Camera Shinjuku this evening, giving it a run now with my MDR-1RBT. First impressions are very promising!

Will test it with the ipod classic shortly. Also picked up the XBA-N3.


----------



## mcmurray

Pleased to report the iPod Classic works fine, and has never sounded so good


----------



## rhull1973

This is a really great portable amp. Plenty of power for my headphones. Granted I don't have anything too hard to drive. Very detailed, open presentation without being too analytical. Good bass control. Not bass heavy in any respect. My listening has been in balanced mode using a Focal Elear and Sony Z7. Source is a NWZX-100.


----------



## Rob49

rhull1973 said:


> This is a really great portable amp. Plenty of power for my headphones. Granted I don't have anything too hard to drive. Very detailed, open presentation without being too analytical. Good bass control. Not bass heavy in any respect. My listening has been in balanced mode using a Focal Elear and Sony Z7. Source is a NWZX-100.


 
  
 Thanks for your feedback. Does it change the sound of your NWZX-100 ? I have a capped ZX2 and i'm considering buying this amp ?


----------



## XERO1

rhull1973 said:


> This is a really great portable amp. Plenty of power for my headphones. Granted I don't have anything too hard to drive. Very detailed, open presentation without being too analytical. Good bass control. Not bass heavy in any respect. My listening has been in balanced mode using a Focal Elear and Sony Z7. Source is a NWZX-100.


 
  
 How are you connecting the Elear and Z7 to the PHA-2A's 4.4mm balanced out?


----------



## rhull1973

xero1 said:


> How are you connecting the Elear and Z7 to the PHA-2A's 4.4mm balanced out?



I purchased a 4.4 balanced to female xlr on amazon for $93. Made by KK cable.


----------



## XERO1

Found it.  I didn't know aftermarket 4.4mm connectors were available already.  I wish the cable between the connectors was a little longer though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-Balanced-Cable-Silver-plated/dp/B01N4JGIJL
  
 Thanks.


----------



## purk

They are available now.  However, you save a lot of money by doing DIY.  I did mine for less than $40 with better connectors & wire material.


----------



## raulromanjr

xero1 said:


> Found it.  I didn't know aftermarket 4.4mm connectors were available already.  I wish the cable between the connectors was a little longer though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-Balanced-Cable-Silver-plated/dp/B01N4JGIJL
> 
> Thanks.




https://www.surfcables.com/collections/cables/products/sony-4-4mm-balanced-connectors-for-nw-wm1z-nw-wm1a-etc


----------



## rhull1973

rob49 said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Does it change the sound of your NWZX-100 ? I have a capped ZX2 and i'm considering buying this amp ?



Yes. It makes it improved the low end and the overall fullness of the sound.


----------



## Rob49

rhull1973 said:


> Yes. It makes it improved the low end and the overall fullness of the sound.


 
  
 Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ShinRA88

Does anyone have this amp and ZX2? I am interested in how it looks stacked together with ZX2


----------



## Rob49

shinra88 said:


> Does anyone have this amp and ZX2? I am interested in how it looks stacked together with ZX2


 
  
 +1


----------



## mcmurray

Anyone know what I need to get this working with an iPad mini 4?
  
 I've tried the stock iPad USB cable but it won't receive audio. Do I need a camera connection kit?


----------



## rhull1973

Works fine with just a standard lightning to USB cable on my iPad Air. No cck. 

I've tried the stock iPad USB cable but it won't receive audio. Do I need a camera connection kit?
[/quote]


----------



## djhitman

How does it compare to the pha3?


----------



## Jimster480

How does this compare with the HTC 10 stock output?


----------



## mcmurray

All I can say is this thing sounds bloody amazing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rob49

mcmurray said:


> All I can say is this thing sounds bloody amazing. Highly recommended.


 
  
 Are you listening in balanced mode ? I'm really interested in one of these, whenever they become available in the U.K. ??


----------



## Acemcl

Has anyone used this amp with the NW-WM1A? I am looking to pair the two and run my headphones ( focal Utopia & campfire audio Vega) via the balanced option.


----------



## TheOracle

acemcl said:


> Has anyone used this amp with the NW-WM1A? I am looking to pair the two and run my headphones ( focal Utopia & campfire audio Vega) via the balanced option.


 
  
 If you need the extra juice, go for it. If not, soundwise it's a bit redundant. They pretty much share the same flavor.
  
 I don't think the Vega will need it at all, I don't own one though. I do have a Zeus XR-ADEL and the PHA2 is not necessary at all.
  
 With the Elear (my main full size headphone), the PHA2 is helpful volume wise, but it doesn't do much to alter the sound. As I said, the WM1A and PHA2 share the same signature.


----------



## Acemcl

theoracle said:


> If you need the extra juice, go for it. If not, soundwise it's a bit redundant. They pretty much share the same flavor.
> 
> I don't think the Vega will need it at all, I don't own one though. I do have a Zeus XR-ADEL and the PHA2 is not necessary at all.
> 
> With the Elear (my main full size headphone), the PHA2 is helpful volume wise, but it doesn't do much to alter the sound. As I said, the WM1A and PHA2 share the same signature.




Agree completely. I don't think I need it with the Vega but could definitely use the extra power to run my utopias


----------



## Earbones

Ordered it from Amazon, it was supposed to be here Monday. Then they delayed until Thursday. Today, they cancelled... No offer to put me on a wait list, pre-order, anything... They said they will not be getting more in stock.

Back when this thread started, a lot of US-based sellers had them... Now I don't even see any grey-market US sellers with it. I think it's effectively vanished from the US market, probably because it competes too strongly with the PHA-3, and is around half the price.

Bummer...


----------



## Rob49

earbones said:


> Ordered it from Amazon, it was supposed to be here Monday. Then they delayed until Thursday. Today, they cancelled... No offer to put me on a wait list, pre-order, anything... They said they will not be getting more in stock.
> 
> Back when this thread started, a lot of US-based sellers had them... Now I don't even see any grey-market US sellers with it. I think it's effectively vanished from the US market, probably because it competes too strongly with the PHA-3, and is around half the price.
> 
> Bummer...


 
  
 No sign of it on Amazon U.K. Why do Sony make certain products & then not make them readily available in some Countries ??


----------



## HiFiGuy528

PHA-2A is good especially via the 4.4mm balanced output, but no DSD playback.  You need PHA-3 to get DSD.
  
 UPDATE: Read the online manual and this is why. I'm on a Mac.
  
 http://www.sony.com.au/support/product/pha-2a


----------



## Rob49

I thought i'd read there was DSD playback ?


----------



## Earbones

hifiguy528 said:


> PHA-2A is good especially via the 4.4mm balanced output, but no DSD playback.  You need PHA-3 to get DSD.



PHA-2A definitely features DSD playback, both 2.8MHz and 5.6MHz (Double DSD). http://www.sony.com/en-qa/electronics/headphone-amplifiers/pha-2a


----------



## rhull1973

I think I got a steal at $409 with Prime shipping.


----------



## Earbones

rhull1973 said:


> I think I got a steal at $409 with Prime shipping.



Yes, you did. I'm a little pissed off, honestly. I shelled out $2K for Sony's new MDR-Z1R headphone, and there isn't a Sony DAC amp that works with the included 4.4mm balanced cable sold in the US. I have to buy the PHA-3 (for $1000), and then shell out another $230 for the Sony-branded Kimber cable which terminates in the older double 2.5mm balanced standard. 

Sony makes some great stuff, but they seem to have this idea that the US constitutes a backwater as far as high-end audio stuff goes... They have very little interest in cultivating nor curating a complete product line that makes sense, as they do in other countries with larger high-end headphone markets.

Honestly at this point, if Sony is just bound and determined to offer a slap-dash illogical lineup for us, I'd prefer if Sony pulled their Signature Series entirely from the US market. The stuff wouldn't be any harder to find, and without official US sellers, we'd be able to score deals on things... As it stands, the few random Signature series products for sale all go for top-dollar from specialty boutiques, and official overseas dealers who sell enough volume to offer discounts are forbidden to sell to us, to protect the US "market"... As if we really have one.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

earbones said:


> PHA-2A definitely features DSD playback, both 2.8MHz and 5.6MHz (Double DSD). http://www.sony.com/en-qa/electronics/headphone-amplifiers/pha-2a


 
  
 That is strange that mine only shows up to 32/196kHz in OS X Sierra. I should read the manual. lol....


----------



## Earbones

hifiguy528 said:


> That is strange that mine only shows up to 32/196kHz in OS X Sierra. I should read the manual. lol....



Hmmm... That IS strange... I could be confused, but I'm almost certain I remember a review of the PHA-3 where the reviewer was unable to get his unit to recognize or play DSD files... I wonder if that is what's happening with yours?..

Other than the DSD issues, how do you like the sound, overall? What do you think of the MDR-Z1R with it via the 4.4mm balanced connection, vs. standard 3.5mm?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

earbones said:


> Hmmm... That IS strange... I could be confused, but I'm almost certain I remember a review of the PHA-3 where the reviewer was unable to get his unit to recognize or play DSD files... I wonder if that is what's happening with yours?..
> 
> Other than the DSD issues, how do you like the sound, overall? What do you think of the MDR-Z1R with it via the 4.4mm balanced connection, vs. standard 3.5mm?


 
  
 Read the online manual and this is why. I'm on a Mac. Sony Hi-Res Audio app shows PCM as well.
  
 http://www.sony.com.au/support/product/pha-2a
  

  
 PHA-2A does playback native DSD with Signature Series 1Z Walkman.


----------



## balleklorin

Is PHA-2A bigger than PHA-1A? Looks like it's much heavier, 145 g vs 290 g.


----------



## Earbones

hifiguy528 said:


> Read the online manual and this is why. I'm on a Mac. Sony Hi-Res Audio app shows PCM as well.
> 
> http://www.sony.com.au/support/product/pha-2a
> 
> ...



I think I'm beginning to understand why their Signature DACs have such a nebulous presence in the US market... They're under the radar. If they actually started selling serious numbers over here, they would have to update their US devices, or be up to their eyeballs in unfair competition lawsuits. Artificial limitations are always lame, but that's egregious.

Doesn't make much difference to me... I'm like 95% Tidal these days anyway.


----------



## XERO1

Hey Mike.
  
 I know this may sound like a crazy question, but which do you think sounds better, the 2A or the 1Z?


----------



## Acemcl

That stinks.... I ordered mine last weekend and it came on Monday as promised by Amazon. It was covered under prime but was not sold by Sony but some other vendor out of Japan. Wonder if they are just out of inventory, it said there were only 2 available when I was ordering it.


----------



## Earbones

So yesterday, a single unit popped up again on Amazon Prime, although only "fulfilled" by Amazon... I bought it...


----------



## ArchDragoon

Does PHA-2A without balanced connection sound better than PHA-1A ?
  
 my headphones is MDR-1A,ATH-WS1100


----------



## ShinRA88

Can PHA-2A get charged while plugging it to my laptop and playing music?


----------



## TheOracle

shinra88 said:


> Can PHA-2A get charged while plugging it to my laptop and playing music?


 
  
 No, it can't charge and play music at the same time, unfortunately.


----------



## ShinRA88

So I can't do it like, for example, listening to music from my laptop with PHA-2A plugged to USB port and charging it with another USB port?


----------



## TheOracle

shinra88 said:


> So I can't do it like, for example, listening to music from my laptop with PHA-2A plugged to USB port and charging it with another USB port?


 
  
 Nope. You're either charging it or using it to listen to music. Not both.


----------



## djhitman

theoracle said:


> Nope. You're either charging it or using it to listen to music. Not both.




Is that the same with Pha-3? You aren't able to charge and listen at the same time?


----------



## TheOracle

djhitman said:


> Is that the same with Pha-3? You aren't able to charge and listen at the same time?


 
  
  
 Sorry, I don't have the PHA-3, so I don't know.


----------



## tradyblix

With the PHA-3 you can charge and listen at the same time. However:
  
 If the PHA-3 is being used in hi res mode and you don't have the battery full enough, you'll use more than you charge and run out. 
  
 This is one of the most annoying things about the PHA-3, other than the fact that it has no real fast charge like a smartphone, it takes hours to charge. 
  
 I would agree with the criticism that it is barely a portable. I usually leave mine plugged in.


----------



## raulromanjr

theoracle said:


> No, it can't charge and play music at the same time, unfortunately.




That's odd since you CAN with the PHA-1A and the PHA-3. I'm a very happy 1A owner but I'm eyeing the 2A as a "home" driver for my Z7 in balance mode. The 1A is great for portable use with the Z7 and it gives me a good 8 hours of continuous play when hooked up to my portable battery pack. The fact that the 2A won't charge and play at the same time and since it's heavier and bulkier than the 1A,it would make it too much of a compromise for portable use versus the 1A.


----------



## ArchDragoon

Oh man this information stop me from purchasing PHA-2A -_-


----------



## NoMythsAudio

theoracle said:


> No, it can't charge and play music at the same time, unfortunately.


 
 Actually it can charge and play music simultaneously. I have one and I'm 100% certain. It's just that it doesn't charge through the same  micro usb cable that connects to the pc for playback but it will charge while playing if you connect the charging port (separate from the "feeding" port) to a charger.


----------



## NoMythsAudio

raulromanjr said:


> That's odd since you CAN with the PHA-1A and the PHA-3. I'm a very happy 1A owner but I'm eyeing the 2A as a "home" driver for my Z7 in balance mode. The 1A is great for portable use with the Z7 and it gives me a good 8 hours of continuous play when hooked up to my portable battery pack. The fact that the 2A won't charge and play at the same time and since it's heavier and bulkier than the 1A,it would make it too much of a compromise for portable use versus the 1A.


 
 The info from Oracle is definitely wrong. I don't know if you can charge it through a separate usb port while playing music but you can definitely charge it through a charger. I have it connected to the charging port of my usb hub while playing music from  the pc (it connects to the pc through a separate microusb).


----------



## TheOracle

nomythsaudio said:


> The info from Oracle is definitely wrong. I don't know if you can charge it through a separate usb port while playing music but you can definitely charge it through a charger. I have it connected to the charging port of my usb hub while playing music from  the pc (it connects to the pc through a separate microusb).


 
  
  
 Then there's something wrong with my unit or my laptop (or both???). If I use a charger to charge it, my laptop won't recognize it with the usb cable. If remove the charger, it will.
  
 If I already have it connected to my computer and then insert the charger, it doesn't charge.


----------



## tradyblix

It might be your laptop. Not all laptops give enough power on the USB outputs.


----------



## Mmet

any comparisons with the WM series walkmans ?


----------



## Newtype2011

mmet said:


> any comparisons with the WM series walkmans ?


 
  
 I too would like to know how this newer model holds up against the 1A/Z.
  
 If anyone else has any experience with this and the PHA-3, please share as well!


----------



## moemoney

newtype2011 said:


> I too would like to know how this newer model holds up against the 1A/Z.
> 
> If anyone else has any experience with this and the PHA-3, please share as well!


I


----------



## moemoney

moemoney said:


> I


I just purchase a 2a just went pass the 100 hour mark, I'm going to give it an additional 100 just like I gave my PHA 3, to breaking in. The PHA went DOA on me about 4 months ago and Sony refused to honor the warranty


----------



## Newtype2011

moemoney said:


> I just purchase a 2a just went pass the 100 hour mark, I'm going to give it an additional 100 just like I gave my PHA 3, to breaking in. The PHA went DOA on me about 4 months ago and Sony refused to honor the warranty


 

 ...why did Sony not honor the warranty? Along with the overall sonic experience, post-sale support on any device should always be factored into the buying decision.
  
 I eagerly await your impressions.


----------



## xba3

mcmurray said:


> ES9018K2M (PHA-3 also uses this model if I'm not mistaken) according to the Japanese product page here: http://www.sony.jp/headphone/products/PHA-2A/?s_rcmd=rt_recent_browse_history_products_SJ


 

 Actually the Sony PHA 3 used the ESS 9018 ( desktop class)  I believe, the ES9018K2M usually appears on DAP like iBasso dx 90 or Oppo HA 2.


----------



## moemoney

Sony didn't honor my warranty because I bought a store demo from B&H Photo's as far as the 2a goes I just received a new Balance Silver Dragon cable from Moon audio yesterday and first impressions are very positive, the wow factor does apply big time.


----------



## jscmd2000

So far, the described issues with this unit are minor, in my opinion.
  
 How is the sound quality compare to Chord Mojo?  That would be my biggest question, especially with the balanced output, which is not an option for the Mojo.
  
 Does anyone have both??  Thank you in advance.  Very curious.


----------



## raulromanjr

I've actually yet to see a legit review on this unit which seems a bit strange.


----------



## jscmd2000

moemoney said:


> Sony didn't honor my warranty because I bought a store demo from B&H Photo's as far as the 2a goes I just received a new Balance Silver Dragon cable from Moon audio yesterday and first impressions are very positive, the wow factor does apply big time.


 
 Positive, wow factor for 2A, or silver dragon, or both?


----------



## NoMythsAudio

raulromanjr said:


> I've actually yet to see a legit review on this unit which seems a bit strange.


 
 Maybe because it's not released in the USA yet. Strange, even on sony-asia it says not yet available.
 Anyway I have one and I can say it has relegated my Fostex HP-A4 Dac/Amp. While the Fostex is not top dollar, it's a very capable DAC. I've used my PHA-2A with Android phone, ipad and pc and I can say it's really wonderful. Sorry I don't possess all the superlative sound descriptions. As I'm typing this I'm jamming on it to Joe Banamassa using my Sennheiser HD700 through balance cable 4.4mm plug. And this new 4.4mm standard is great, hoping other manufacturers adopt it soon.


----------



## jscmd2000

nomythsaudio said:


> Maybe because it's not released in the USA yet. Strange, even on sony-asia it says not yet available.
> Anyway I have one and I can say it has relegated my Fostex HP-A4 Dac/Amp. While the Fostex is not top dollar, it's a very capable DAC. I've used my PHA-2A with Android phone, ipad and pc and I can say it's really wonderful. Sorry I don't possess all the superlative sound descriptions. As I'm typing this I'm jamming on it to Joe Banamassa using my Sennheiser HD700 through balance cable 4.4mm plug. And this new 4.4mm standard is great, hoping other manufacturers adopt it soon.


 
 Do you, by any chance, have or ever hear the chord mojo?  How does pha-2a compare to mojo?  Curious to find out what the balanced output is like on the pha 2a.


----------



## NoMythsAudio

jscmd2000 said:


> Do you, by any chance, have or ever hear the chord mojo?  How does pha-2a compare to mojo?  Curious to find out what the balanced output is like on the pha 2a.


 
 Sorry. Never heard the chord mojo and never will. For it's expense I find it too ugly and toy-like to carry around no matter how wonderfully glorious it's heavenly sound is. And yes I'm that particular about form and looks. Of course, there are thousands of mojo faithful disciples who will disagree with me.
  
 The PHA-2A is great in balanced mode. Both my IEM and HD700 now has 4.4mm plug balanced cables.


----------



## jscmd2000

nomythsaudio said:


> Sorry. Never heard the chord mojo and never will. For it's expense I find it too ugly and toy-like to carry around no matter how wonderfully glorious it's heavenly sound is. And yes I'm that particular about form and looks. Of course, there are thousands of mojo faithful disciples who will disagree with me.
> 
> The PHA-2A is great in balanced mode. Both my IEM and HD700 now has 4.4mm plug balanced cables.


 
 Awesome!  I have the mojo but to be honest, not too impressed and not sure what the hype is all about.  Have you tried the single ended output out of the pha 2a?  Took a peak to see if we have any similar gear... not much other than profession.  Surprised you are not on the z1r band wagon.


----------



## raulromanjr

nomythsaudio said:


> Sorry. Never heard the chord mojo and never will. For it's expense I find it too ugly and toy-like to carry around no matter how wonderfully glorious it's heavenly sound is. And yes I'm that particular about form and looks. Of course, there are thousands of mojo faithful disciples who will disagree with me.
> 
> The PHA-2A is great in balanced mode. Both my IEM and HD700 now has 4.4mm plug balanced cables.




Aren't they about the same price?


----------



## jscmd2000

About....  very similar on amazon, now at least.


----------



## djhitman

How does the pha2 sound compare with the pha3? Or even the Wm1a?


----------



## Sleepow

djhitman said:


> How does the pha2 sound compare with the pha3? Or even the Wm1a?




Anyone can compare the PHA-2 and PHA-2A with single ended connection?


----------



## NoMythsAudio

raulromanjr said:


> Aren't they about the same price?


 
 I guess it's about the same price but one looks better than the other and one definitely doesn't look like a toy. Though I will say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so others may disagree.


----------



## NoMythsAudio

jscmd2000 said:


> Awesome!  I have the mojo but to be honest, not too impressed and not sure what the hype is all about.  Have you tried the single ended output out of the pha 2a?  Took a peak to see if we have any similar gear... not much other than profession.  Surprised you are not on the z1r band wagon.


 
 Oh single ended mode is great as well. I didn't take possession of my balanced cables until a week ago so I've been using the single ended mode for about 6 weeks since I got PHA-2A. Balanced mode is definitely louder and a slightly bigger soundstage and cleaner too. Overall I'm extremely pleased with it so much so that it has replaced my mid-level (or low-level depending on how much you spend on DAC) desktop DAC/AMP which is Fostex HP-A4.
  
 And yeah, I'm subscribed to the z1r thread and the wm1a/wm1z thread. I don't contribute though because I don't have either but I'm planning to get both the wm1a and the headphone z1r. My unique situation is that I live in the Caribbean and have no access to test out rigs before buying them except only when I travel. Hence, I have to do a lot of research and reading and choose carefully. A wrong buy or defective product sets me back at a great loss and I either live with the undesired product or lose a great deal of money. I've had to return products (thankfully rare) to Amazon in the past. I end up losing the money to ship it down and return as well as the Customs fees paid. I've been waiting for crazy Sony to release wm1a in USA to no avail. Just bought the nw-a35 to use with my PHA-2A, won't get it until next week because of the Easter holiday. I do have a feeling I will buy wm1a when it's released. wm1z I won't buy as there's no way it's improved sound is worth almost $2000 over the wm1a. I'm likely to get the z1r too but who knows, another headphone might catch my attention.
  
 And nice to chat about audio with a fellow in the profession. A lot of us are too busy, too fixated, too enclosed to explore life.


----------



## jscmd2000

Thank you.  Must be very nice to live and work in the Caribbean despite some inconveniences.  I see how internet purchases can be a total headache for you.
  
 I am also considering the Z1Rs as you are, and if I finally do decide, I think PHA 2a would be a nice compliment. I knew about the PHA 3 but seems a bit outdated.  Did you notice much burn-in time with your 2a or any issues with charging?


----------



## NoMythsAudio

Burn-in with PHA-2A if improved I will consider marginal. Sounded real good out of the box. Having said that, I'm not one that obsess about sonic differences pre- vs post- burn-in. Seriously the device will have to sound real disappointing for me to notice improved sq hours after burn-in.
  
 If you have eyes on wm1a/wm1z getting PHA-3  will be a really bad idea. The balanced output uses two plugs, I believe 3.5mm each. One of the factors that sold 2a to me was the 4.4mm balanced plug, knowing full well I'm almost certain to get wm1a. So I get the flexibility of stacking (for more amps) or going solo with wm1a while been able to use my 4.4mm balanced cables either way. I suspect at some point Sony is going to land a PHA-3A with 4.4mm balanced output. The convenience, simplicity, form factor of the 4.4mm vs the xlr cannot be overstated.


----------



## TheOracle

nomythsaudio said:


> Burn-in with PHA-2A if improved I will consider marginal. Sounded real good out of the box. Having said that, I'm not one that obsess about sonic differences pre- vs post- burn-in. Seriously the device will have to sound real disappointing for me to notice improved sq hours after burn-in.
> 
> If you have eyes on wm1a/wm1z getting PHA-3  will be a really bad idea. The balanced output uses two plugs, I believe 3.5mm each. One of the factors that sold 2a to me was the 4.4mm balanced plug, knowing full well I'm almost certain to get wm1a. So I get the flexibility of stacking (for more amps) or going solo with wm1a while been able to use my 4.4mm balanced cables either way. I suspect at some point Sony is going to land a PHA-3A with 4.4mm balanced output. The convenience, simplicity, form factor of the 4.4mm vs the xlr cannot be overstated.


 
  
 I had previously stated a pairing of WM1A and PHA-2A is redundant as they share the same sonic characteristic. I will have to say I jumped the gun a bit in that regard.
  
 While they do have similarities, the PHA-2A is warmer with a blacker background. Based on what I've been reading about the differences between the WM1A and WM1Z, it sounds like the PHA-2A might share it's signature more with 1Z.
  
 Having the 1A paired with the 2A gives me the best of both worlds. To keep me from spending $3K, I'll convince myself it's like having the 1A and 1Z at the same time for a fraction of the cost . I think you will like this combo.


----------



## NoMythsAudio

theoracle said:


> I had previously stated a pairing of WM1A and PHA-2A is redundant as they share the same sonic characteristic. I will have to say I jumped the gun a bit in that regard.
> 
> While they do have similarities, the PHA-2A is warmer with a blacker background. Based on what I've been reading about the differences between the WM1A and WM1Z, it sounds like the PHA-2A might share it's signature more with 1Z.
> 
> Having the 1A paired with the 2A gives me the best of both worlds. To keep me from spending $3K, I'll convince myself it's like having the 1A and 1Z at the same time for a fraction of the cost . I think you will like this combo.


 
 Well...well...well, thanks for this input.
 I guess another encouragement for me to get the wm1a.


----------



## jscmd2000

The balanced output option on the wm1a and PHA 2a is very tempting, because I usually hear variable but some noticeable difference on other amps and players. I do not like the balanced output on my AK380 which is why I am still shopping.  I do like the wifi on the AK380 and being able to listen to Tidal, though. This is kind of important to me because I don't have the ears to tell the difference between hi res files and Tidal, unless I carefully analyze. I know, embarrassing! If the balanced output on those two Sony's are up to par, and if the sq is at least, as good as the Mojo, even just the PHA 2a is an attractive option to consider.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Can I get the dimensions of the PHA-2A off of someone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Unboxing in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Sleepow

Hi,
As anyone had a chance to compare the PHA-2A and the old PHA-2?
I own the old one and was wondering if the SQ on SE is an upgrade.


----------



## jscmd2000

4.4mm Earphone cable for Sony PHA-2A NW-WM1Z To 2.5mm 4 pole TRRS Female adapter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-4mm-Earph...hash=item3ada5aa40c:m:m2Er4FvVN6pBtirEOBr0vVw


----------



## jscmd2000

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Unboxing in case anyone is interested.




Hi Mike.  Could you share your impression on this unit now that you had some time to listen to it?  How is the sound quality compared to, for example, Chord Mojo?  How is the balanced output compared to the single ended output?  Thanks!


----------



## ArchDragoon

Finally get the full set, Really impressive.


----------



## Bepli

ArchDragoon said:


> Finally get the full set, Really impressive.


Damn that looks sexy, do you know if there is anyway to get the limited 1A ? Are you familiar with the normal 1A? Does it sound the same ?


----------



## ArchDragoon (May 17, 2017)

Bepli said:


> Damn that looks sexy, do you know if there is anyway to get the limited 1A ? Are you familiar with the normal 1A? Does it sound the same ?



I had use normal MDR-1A 1 year before I sell it and get limited edition. The sound of limited edition is similar to the normal one.

However the bass is more crisp and it has more detail than the normal one.

I got this one from japan. If you want it I suggest you should take a look on ebay.


----------



## Bepli

ArchDragoon said:


> I had use normal MDR-1A 1 year before I sell it and get limited edition. The sound of limited edition is similar to the normal one.
> 
> However the bass is more crisp and it has more detail than the normal one.
> 
> I got this one from japan. If you want it I suggest you should take a look on ebay.


How much did you pay for that cable ? I only see like prices of about 200€, I would like to build the same setup, but I dont wanna spend 200€ on the wire!


----------



## jscmd2000

Does anyone have both the PHA 2A and WM1A?  Sound quality wise, is WM1A  worth getting over the PHA 2A?


----------



## ArchDragoon

Bepli said:


> How much did you pay for that cable ? I only see like prices of about 200€, I would like to build the same setup, but I dont wanna spend 200€ on the wire!



Oh well, I bought the second hand at half price of the new one. 

Actually it is compatible with MDR-1A and MDR-100AAP only for now. If you have a plan to use with another headphone please just skip it...


----------



## Bepli

ArchDragoon said:


> Oh well, I bought the second hand at half price of the new one.
> 
> Actually it is compatible with MDR-1A and MDR-100AAP only for now. If you have a plan to use with another headphone please just skip it...


Well I do own the normal MDR-1A, as said I would like to build your setup but even 100 € would be alot for a cable. I thought about building my own but I think I will just buy another headphone instead of the DAC/AMP. Thanks for your reply anyways!


----------



## Wiz33 (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anyone makes an 4.4mm balanced to 2 3.5mm adapter so we can use the old sony 3.5mm balanced cable from the Z5? I found a few 4.4mm balance to MMCX on eBay and aliexpress and wonder if anyone have experience with it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/800-Wires-S...hash=item3ad640a61b:m:mYndX-44hse0TJiOcFNXWKQ

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top...lgo_pvid=9043b918-eaea-45f0-8738-220fc3e5e522

EDIT: 6/19. Ended up getting a almost new Sony MUC-M12SM1 from one of the member here that have been modded to a 3.5mm TRRS jack, got a Pentaconn 4.4mm Balanced jack from Moon audio. Ohmed out the connections on the 3.5mm TRRS to confirm it was wired correctly, then de-soldered them and soldered them onto the Pentaconn. Ohmed it out again to check for correct connections and shorts. Plug it into the PHA-2A and it seems to be working fine. Going to use it for a couple days and if there's no problem.  I'm going to silicone adhesive coat the soldered area to secure the fine wires then use a small drop of superglue to hold the sleeve to the shield (in addition to the crimp).


----------



## Wiz33 (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyone tried using Media Go on a PC connected to the 2A and can you set Audio output to ASIO? UPS just showed up with mine. Wow, not having own any of the previous models, This is huge. I thought it would be similar in size to the Teac HA-P50 or slightly larger but it's like 50% bigger. This will take some getting used to.

Edit: Read the manual, downloaded and installed the driver, reboot, Start Media Go, change audio output to ASIO and it's working fine.

One problem, if you switch to ASIO for Media Go, your other audio source won't work. (Chrome, VLC, WMP. etc) and then you have to switch back for those to work. Kind of a pain but guess you can't get around it. Guess I'll have to do a bunch of comparison between ASIO and Window sound audio output to see if it's worth it. Probably only when listening to Hi Res contents. (Solved, see below)

Got home, repeated the above step with the home PC and got the unit working but had some problem getting it to switch over to ASIO. Had to reboot the system but now it seems to switch between ASIO and Window Sound on it's own as Chrome and VLC is working again. It's only during audio playback on Media Go that it went to digital to DAC (volume control on PC no longer have effect).


----------



## Bepli

ArchDragoon said:


> Oh well, I bought the second hand at half price of the new one.
> 
> Actually it is compatible with MDR-1A and MDR-100AAP only for now. If you have a plan to use with another headphone please just skip it...


Does your limited edition 1A give sounds from it when u move your head or take it off or on ? My 1As do make alot of noise when the hinges are moved.


----------



## Wiz33 (Jul 22, 2017)

Anyone in the US with the 2A and MMCX headphones and want to try balanced output should check this out on Amazon. Korean dealer is selling the MUC-M12SB1 4.4mm Kimber balanced cable at the price of US$139 with Amazon prime shipping. The MUC-M12SB1 is currently priced at over 22,000 yen (US$200) in Japan while the new non-kimber  MUC-M12NB1 is priced at 15,000 yen (US$135). Now I think it's a mistake and they are actually selling the NB1 but if that's the case, you can always return it at their expense.


----------



## adalberto vela

I have a chance to obtain a Sony PHA-2A as a thrown in through a trade and was wondering if this portable amp w/ 4.4mm balanced will better the sound from my Onkyo DP-X1..? If it will improve it any, I would like to have it...


----------



## Bepli

adalberto vela said:


> I have a chance to obtain a Sony PHA-2A as a thrown in through a trade and was wondering if this portable amp w/ 4.4mm balanced will better the sound from my Onkyo DP-X1..? If it will improve it any, I would like to have it...


Never heard the Onkyo but the Sony is like a perfect DAC/Amp for portable use with anything and to my ears it sound great


----------



## Wiz33 (Jul 28, 2017)

adalberto vela said:


> I have a chance to obtain a Sony PHA-2A as a thrown in through a trade and was wondering if this portable amp w/ 4.4mm balanced will better the sound from my Onkyo DP-X1..? If it will improve it any, I would like to have it...



If you already have the DP-X1, don't know how useful the Sony will be for you as you would still need a player for portable use and it'll be quite bulky to carry both, not to mention that you'll need some form of adapter or new cables for the 4.4mm balanced output vs the 2.5mm that you're using now. However, if you do not currently have a DAC/AMP for your PC, it does work very well using the Sony MediaGo software set to ASIO for direct digital output to the PHA-2A.


----------



## Wyd4

Just ordered one of these.
Looking forward to hearing it with my z7 and isine20


----------



## Dim666

jscmd2000 said:


> Does anyone have both the PHA 2A and WM1A?  Sound quality wise, is WM1A  worth getting over the PHA 2A?



I have both but I think that WM1A is sufficient for IEM's like my Campfire audio Vega. With Z7, this PHA 2-A makes the sound better for this headphone really.


----------



## Wiz33 (Jul 31, 2017)

Wiz33 said:


> Anyone in the US with the 2A and MMCX headphones and want to try balanced output should check this out on Amazon. Korean dealer is selling the MUC-M12SB1 4.4mm Kimber balanced cable at the price of US$139 with Amazon prime shipping. The MUC-M12SB1 is currently priced at over 22,000 yen (US$200) in Japan while the new non-kimber  MUC-M12NB1 is priced at 15,000 yen (US$135). Now I think it's a mistake and they are actually selling the NB1 but if that's the case, you can always return it at their expense.



Just received the package and to my surprise, it is the MUC-M12SB1 which is a steal at that price. It is a Korean market package as seen below:






http://s1276.photobucket.com/user/Wiz13688/media/IMG_3242_zpsz1ddpxun.jpg.html


----------



## adalberto vela

Has anybody compared this to the PHA-3..? Would love to hear some comparisons..


----------



## Witcher (Aug 1, 2017)

adalberto vela said:


> Has anybody compared this to the PHA-3..? Would love to hear some comparisons..


Yes, when I was looking for an alternative to my mojo, I did look at all 3 PHA models, from 1A, 2A, and 3.

I found that the 1A and 2A have similar characteristics, and the 3 is a different animal. To my ears, I couldn't but help think that the 3 was still superior by far. I was testing all 3 with my own Z5, and the shop's Z7 and Z1R  then. The 1A and 2A had beautiful broad midranges, but didn't have the high end treble extension I was looking for, nor did they have the sub bass extension I wanted. The 3, on the other hand, had both extremes, but has a leaner midrange which isn't as pronounced as the other 2. The 3 also had a wider soundstage on the Z5 as compared to the other 2.

I would say... the PHA 1A and 2A are more suited for Jazz and vocals, while the PHA3 is more suited for rock, metal, and instrumentals.

All 3 were tested using Sony's own demo WM1A as a source. In the end I left the shop with the PHA3, which I felt suited the Z1R and the Z5 better. I don't own the Z7 myself, so I'm not able to comment much on that.

So here's the final set:


----------



## adalberto vela

Yeah, that's what I figured...I love to look of the PHA-2A and the 4.4mm balance option, but probably going to go with the PHA-3, as I'll also be using it with Z1R... I sampled the PHA-3 at a local best buy and absolutely loved the sound, and this was with the Z...An amazon review mentioned the PHA-2A was better, but I didn't buy into it much, as he provided no details really..I do realize every ear is different, but still..Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Wiz33 (Aug 1, 2017)

adalberto vela said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured...I love to look of the PHA-2A and the 4.4mm balance option, but probably going to go with the PHA-3, as I'll also be using it with Z1R... I sampled the PHA-3 at a local best buy and absolutely loved the sound, and this was with the Z...An amazon review mentioned the PHA-2A was better, but I didn't buy into it much, as he provided no details really..I do realize every ear is different, but still..Thanks for the feedback



Or just hold off and wait. Now that we got the 1A and 2A and Sony seems to be set on the 4.4mm for the future (the forthcoming ZX300 will also use 4.4mm). I'm pretty sure that a 3A is not too far off in the future. That said, I did borrow a 3 from a friend before I bought the 2A and I felt that it colors the sound (bass and highs) (I know every DAC does, but it seems to have gone a bit overboard on the 3). I found the 2A much more neutral (not flat by not to the 3's extreme) when compared to my pink noise EQ'ed KEFs I used at home.


----------



## adalberto vela

Yeah, I thought about that but figured a used PHA-3 for around $500 would do for now..I had a friend describe the PHA-3 as being beefier than the PHA-2A...?


----------



## Wiz33 (Aug 1, 2017)

adalberto vela said:


> Yeah, I thought about that but figured a used PHA-3 for around $500 would do for now..I had a friend describe the PHA-3 as being beefier than the PHA-2A...?



Guess it also depends on if you plan on going balanced and have or about to invested in a good set of balanced cable. I wasn't about to spend a couple hundred bucks on a set of 2.5mm cable that Sony is phasing out and no one else is using and I was looking at new not used. They do sound different but I would suggest that Witcher should try 2A balanced before saying the 3 have a wider soundstage as the 2A have a larger soundstage running balanced than the 3 running SE. The bass on the 3 is heavier but not any lower and if there was more extension in the high, it's happening outside my hearing range (I'm over 50). Also, the mid on the Z5 is already recessed and would feel more so on the 3. I don't want that. The only reason I just invested in the 4.4 Kimber balance is that most have agree that the recessed mid was brought a bit more forward using the Kimber.


----------



## hangman2123

The kimber is definitely worth it.


----------



## adalberto vela

Wiz33 said:


> Guess it also depends on if you plan on going balanced and have or about to invested in a good set of balanced cable. I wasn't about to spend a couple hundred bucks on a set of 2.5mm cable that Sony is phasing out and no one else is using and I was looking at new not used. They do sound different but I would suggest that Witcher should try 2A balanced before saying the 3 have a wider soundstage as the 2A have a larger soundstage running balanced than the 3 running SE. The bass on the 3 is heavier but not any lower and if there was more extension in the high, it's happening outside my hearing range (I'm over 50). Also, the mid on the Z5 is already recessed and would feel more so on the 3. I don't want that. The only reason I just invested in the 4.4 Kimber balance is that most have agree that the recessed mid was brought a bit more using the Kimber.



What about Soundstage on the PHA-3 via Balanced..?


----------



## Wiz33

adalberto vela said:


> What about Soundstage on the PHA-3 via Balanced..?



Only had the stock Z5 balance cable and the sound stage is no bigger than the 2A balanced.


----------



## Witcher

Wiz33 said:


> Or just hold off and wait. Now that we got the 1A and 2A and Sony seems to be set on the 4.4mm for the future (the forthcoming ZX300 will also use 4.4mm). I'm pretty sure that a 3A is not too far off in the future. That said, I did borrow a 3 from a friend before I bought the 2A and I felt that it colors the sound (bass and highs) (I know every DAC does, but it seems to have gone a bit overboard on the 3). I found the 2A much more neutral (not flat by not to the 3's extreme) when compared to my pink noise EQ'ed KEFs I used at home.



Considering I JUST bought the PHA3, I'm dreading an inevitable upcoming release of the 3A. lol.


----------



## Witcher

Wiz33 said:


> Guess it also depends on if you plan on going balanced and have or about to invested in a good set of balanced cable. I wasn't about to spend a couple hundred bucks on a set of 2.5mm cable that Sony is phasing out and no one else is using and I was looking at new not used. They do sound different but I would suggest that Witcher should try 2A balanced before saying the 3 have a wider soundstage as the 2A have a larger soundstage running balanced than the 3 running SE. The bass on the 3 is heavier but not any lower and if there was more extension in the high, it's happening outside my hearing range (I'm over 50). Also, the mid on the Z5 is already recessed and would feel more so on the 3. I don't want that. The only reason I just invested in the 4.4 Kimber balance is that most have agree that the recessed mid was brought a bit more forward using the Kimber.



I did. Sony brought out all the cables for me to try with it. I did the Z1R and Z7 balanced as well. I agree with the Z5 mids being recessed, but this was nicely solved with their upgrade cables.


----------



## Wiz33 (Aug 2, 2017)

Witcher said:


> I did. Sony brought out all the cables for me to try with it. I did the Z1R and Z7 balanced as well. I agree with the Z5 mids being recessed, but this was nicely solved with their upgrade cables.



I just feels that the PHA-3 colors the sound a bit much, With the boosted bass and high , the mid that was brought more forward by the Kimber cable gets pushed back a bit again. Then again, I rarely listens to Rock, mostly Jazz and female vocals so getting the mid forward is more important to me.


----------



## Witcher

Wiz33 said:


> I just feels that the PHA-3 colors the sound a bit much, With the boosted bass and high , the mid that was brought more forward by the Kimber cable gets pushed back a bit again. Then again, I rarely listens to Rock, mostly Jazz and female vocals so getting the mid forward is more important to me.


I _could_ say the same about the PHA 2A. At the end I guess it's what we're all used to listening to and prefer. The 2A and 1A are great for Jazz. I did listen to a few off the Sony WM1A they had, and I did find that the PHA3 doesn't do jazz as well as the other 2 did. But that's not what I'm normally listening to, so I much prefer the signature of the PHA3.


----------



## Raketen

oops


----------



## mcmurray

Does the balanced output offer more power than the single ended output?

The single ended output doesn't drive my HD650 properly. Wondering whether it's worth getting a balanced cable.

Also is there such thing as an optical SPDIF to USB converter?
Thanks


----------



## Wiz33

mcmurray said:


> Does the balanced output offer more power than the single ended output?
> 
> The single ended output doesn't drive my HD650 properly. Wondering whether it's worth getting a balanced cable.
> 
> ...



Yes, the balance output is 320mW/ch vs 100mW/ch of SE


----------



## mcmurray

Thanks!


----------



## mcmurray

Another question, has anyone figured out how to reduce the latency for music production purposes? The latency is horrible with the factory driver and unstable when using ASIO4ALL.


----------



## Wiz33 (Aug 15, 2017)

mcmurray said:


> Another question, has anyone figured out how to reduce the latency for music production purposes? The latency is horrible with the factory driver and unstable when using ASIO4ALL.



What player are you using? Sony's own MediaGo software have builtin ASIO driver and works well for music playback through the PHA-2A.


----------



## Raketen

mcmurray said:


> Another question, has anyone figured out how to reduce the latency for music production purposes? The latency is horrible with the factory driver and unstable when using ASIO4ALL.



I don't have any help in particular but if you're somewhat technically minded there is some software like LatencyMon that can help you figure out what is causing latency issues. Just some generic advice but if PHA2A has native ASIO like previous comment mentions you might try using that directly in your DAW instead of ASIO4ALL.


----------



## Witcher

PHA3 has native Sony ASIO driver. I would assume the PHA 2A would have too.


----------



## Witcher

Has anyone tried the PHA-2A with the Sennheiser HD800S? Does it work?


----------



## zpolt

I have a 2a + wm1a combo. Driving my hps fine beyer dt1990, ath msr7, k701, p7, t5p, fostex t50rp, shure 840, grado sr 60, hifiman 350. 

Sounds fuller, better soundstage and better microdetails than just wm1a. Better more punch rendition overall. 

I had a chance to a/b with a mojo but went with the sony in the end. pha 2a charges with wm1a when they are connected which is extremely convenient, and its easier to maneuver than the buttons on the mojo when u stick it together. i prefer a knob over buttons esp when on the go. build quality is very nice. it just combined well physically with wm1a. 

Sound wise it has diff characteristics but i find 2a better to my preference overall. For reference, t50rp, one of the hardest to drive is around 1 oclock volume which means this guy can drive most hp easily. And its even cheaper than the mojo hows that.


----------



## Witcher

zpolt said:


> I have a 2a + wm1a combo. Driving my hps fine beyer dt1990, ath msr7, k701, p7, t5p, fostex t50rp, shure 840, grado sr 60, hifiman 350.
> 
> Sounds fuller, better soundstage and better microdetails than just wm1a. Better more punch rendition overall.
> 
> ...


I'm very curious about something. Why would anyone want to pair the WM1A with a portable amp? Is the DAC in the Walkman not good enough?


----------



## zpolt

Witcher said:


> I'm very curious about something. Why would anyone want to pair the WM1A with a portable amp? Is the DAC in the Walkman not good enough?


The wm is already very good, but the 2a just makes it better. tho for some hp like p7 and t5p the diff is small sometimes i can live with only the
wm


----------



## Wiz33

Witcher said:


> I'm very curious about something. Why would anyone want to pair the WM1A with a portable amp? Is the DAC in the Walkman not good enough?



MORE POWER!!! ;-P


----------



## Witcher

Can I confirm something with you guys? The PHA-2A has no line out mode like the PHA3 right?


----------



## NoMythsAudio

Witcher said:


> Can I confirm something with you guys? The PHA-2A has no line out mode like the PHA3 right?


No. No line out


----------



## Witcher

thanks


----------



## Stanley chin

Hi,everyone how's about the pha 2a battery life,can it charge them and playing at the same time?it looks great but many people claim that the es9018k2m has some noise floor, that's why oppo choose go to the es9028k2m


----------



## NoMythsAudio

Stanley chin said:


> Hi,everyone how's about the pha 2a battery life,can it charge them and playing at the same time?it looks great but many people claim that the es9018k2m has some noise floor, that's why oppo choose go to the es9028k2m


If you read through this thread, 1st question is already answered. Yes it charges while playing IF you connect the charge port (2nd mini-usb).
Noise floor? Near dead quiet. For my iem, I have to turn it on high gain and the volume to near max to hear any noise floor. Suffice to say you don't need high gain for iems, even any demanding iem should do on the medium gain.


----------



## Occy

How is the GSM buzz from this dac/amp when connected to a smartphone and running spotify/tidal over 3G/4G? My RSA Intruder is terrible and I'm considering switching to either this or the 3A when/if it comes out.

Also, does anyone know if there will be and Black Friday / Cyber Monday deals on this amp anywhere?


----------



## NoMythsAudio

Occy said:


> How is the GSM buzz from this dac/amp when connected to a smartphone and running spotify/tidal over 3G/4G? My RSA Intruder is terrible and I'm considering switching to either this or the 3A when/if it comes out.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there will be and Black Friday / Cyber Monday deals on this amp anywhere?


No buzz. PHA-2A is dead silent


----------



## ipcress

I've just  asked Sony UK when they will be supplying the PHA-2A.

Their as expected vague reply was:-
_
In reference to enquiry about the Sony PHA-2A, please be advised that we do not have a confirmation yet when it will be supplied in the UK._

But at least it wasn't a straight, there are no plans to supply, so hopefully we might get a UK/EU version?


----------



## foreverbelmont

ipcress said:


> I've just  asked Sony UK when they will be supplying the PHA-2A.
> 
> Their as expected vague reply was:-
> _
> ...



Or you could try US Amazon. I´ve bought mine from it to Germany.


----------



## Dim666

Do you have an idea to buy another USB cable black, this cable that connects the DAC with the WM1A ?
Do you have a link to buy this piece ?
Thanks


----------



## sf4951

Dim666 said:


> I have both but I think that WM1A is sufficient for IEM's like my Campfire audio Vega. With Z7, this PHA 2-A makes the sound better for this headphone really.


----------



## sf4951 (Jan 21, 2018)

This is my first ever post and Im as old as they come.I apologize if i have violated any rules with myreply. If I have done it right, my question is:Is the PHA-2A more powerful than the 1A?I am powering a new pair of HD 650's and find the volume insufficient to achieve the loudness I need. If not more powerful is there one for about $400 that would solve my problem. I am connecting to my laptop.
It should be a DAC/Amp.
Thanks folks.


----------



## Wiz33

sf4951 said:


> This is my first ever post and Im as old as they come.I apologize if i have violated any rules with myreply. If I have done it right, my question is:Is the PHA-2A more powerful than the 1A?I am powering a new pair of HD 650's and find the volume insufficient to achieve the loudness I need. If not more powerful is there one for about $400 that would solve my problem. I am connecting to my laptop.
> It should be a DAC/Amp.
> Thanks folks.



Are you running SE or Balance (the 3.5mm plug is SE, the larger one is Balance)? If you're running SE, going to a Balance Cable may solve your problem as the SE output is 100mW/Ch but the Balance output is 320mW/Ch. 

https://www.amazon.com/Sukira-Balan...07&sr=8-1&keywords=hd650+balanced+cable+4.4mm


----------



## sf4951

I wonder if this output increase would happen with the PHA-1A also?


----------



## Bepli

sf4951 said:


> I wonder if this output increase would happen with the PHA-1A also?


The PHA-1A isn't balanced.


----------



## Wiz33

sf4951 said:


> I wonder if this output increase would happen with the PHA-1A also?



The 1A does not have balance output.


----------



## LittleDS

How is it comparing with Sony PHA-3A?


----------



## Wiz33

LittleDS said:


> How is it comparing with Sony PHA-3A?



No such thing as a 3A


----------



## Bepli

Wiz33 said:


> No such thing as a 3A


Well he means the PHA-3 tho first, the PHA-3 was named PHA-3A  Proof: http://presscentre.sony.eu/images/pha-3a-335340


----------



## Wiz33

Well, There are some comparison between the 2A and the 3 if he'll just read back a few pages. My own comparison:

" I did borrow a 3 from a friend before I bought the 2A and I felt that it colors the sound (bass and highs) (I know every DAC does, but it seems to have gone a bit overboard on the 3). I found the 2A much more neutral (not flat but not to the 3's extreme) when compared to my pink noise EQ'ed KEFs I used at home."


----------



## sf4951

Thank you to everyone who gave up the time to answer my newby questions.I finally purchased a Jotunheim with DAC and am happily and loudly enjoying  myself.


----------



## sine_wave

It's a shame that these Sony products are not better advertised in the US mainland.  They seem to be mostly for the Japanese market.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I've read further back that it can't be charged and used at the same time, is this definitely the case? Seems unusual as the other Sony models and other brands usually can - just wondering if there was driver problem or something else that has been since rectified?


----------



## Wiz33

I charge and play at the same time all the time.


----------



## SeeSax

Just snagged a PHA-2A from eBay and am really enjoying it, especially with a native 4.4mm port. Believe it or not, a small portable DAC with a 4.4mm is actually pretty rare! Took a chance on this to complement my TA-ZH1ES and am very pleasantly surprised. If I had to describe the sound quality of the PHA-2A, it would be clean. I don't hear any emphasis on bass or any overly sparkly treble, just a very accurate and neutral presentation. Great flexibility with the high, normal and low gains as well, given my usage is all IEMs. Listening with my Earsonics S-EM9 right now and these are sounding great with impactful and controlled bass, detailed, clear mids and the extended, technical treble that these are known for. Overall, for around the $400 mark I am very impressed. It's not a "basshead" device and I don't think sources should be. Just a very clean, detailed sound with an extremely black background. Even my most sensitive IEMs produce no audible hiss. 

@tim0chan I know you were interested in impressions, so feel free to PM me if I missed anything.

-Collin-


----------



## purk

I just bought the PHA-2A and I already have the PHA-3.  Will need to burn in the 2A for a few more days before a true comparison can be made.  On initial listening, I found the 2A to be more neutral but also more upfront with less soundstage width and depth than the PHA-3.  Bass is slightly less round with less bass bloom than the 3.  Also I notice a little more air on the PHA-3 and slightly more precise instrument placement.


----------



## purk (Jul 28, 2018)

Want to add that the 2A is more neutral to the source compared to the PHA-3.  The 3 is slightly darker tonally making it a more relaxed listening session with the HD800, but I could see that the 2A is better suit for bassier phones such as the Z1R & Z7..  I still prefer the PHA-3 overall given that I find the PHA-3 a little more resolving displaying better sense of space and air in the recording.  The soundstage size is bigger and deeper than the 2A as well.  Still, I find the PHA-2A to be quite incredible for the price.  if possible, I would audition both before purchase given that the 2A may pair better with your choice of headphones.  My PHA-2A still has less than 100 hours so hopefully it will continue improve.  Will report back.  Love the pass through charging to the DAP/phone feature on the PHA-2A!


----------



## larzy

Any reason to get this if you already own the 1Z Walkman and the Z1R headphones? Would there be any benefits from the amp if you already run the high gain output from the Walkman?


----------



## Wiz33

larzy said:


> Any reason to get this if you already own the 1Z Walkman and the Z1R headphones? Would there be any benefits from the amp if you already run the high gain output from the Walkman?



I need 2 DAC, Home, on the go and office so I use the 2A at home, the ZX300 while on the go and at the office. I'll probably pick up another 2A so I won't have to use the ZX300 with PC and can just leave it in the car.


----------



## purk

I


larzy said:


> Any reason to get this if you already own the 1Z Walkman and the Z1R headphones? Would there be any benefits from the amp if you already run the high gain output from the Walkman?



I will have to report back once the PHA-2A has more hours, but I did notice that the PHA-2A is an upgraded over the ZX300 on a brief comparison.  The 1Z and PHA-2A should be a tight race.


----------



## larzy

The PHA-2A definitely brightens up the sound the makes it less muddy - I've tried it with both the ZX300 and the 1Z walkman and if I had to chose what sounds best, it's better with the amp connected. Not that it sounds bad without it, but when going from one to another it's almost like theres a layer on top of the music without it that recessed the vocals. I've tried it with the Z1R headphones - and the Sennheiser HD660S - the later it made the music too bright, but with the Sony's it was pure bliss


----------



## Hinomotocho

larzy said:


> The PHA-2A definitely brightens up the sound the makes it less muddy - I've tried it with both the ZX300 and the 1Z walkman and if I had to chose what sounds best, it's better with the amp connected. Not that it sounds bad without it, but when going from one to another it's almost like theres a layer on top of the music without it that recessed the vocals. I've tried it with the Z1R headphones - and the Sennheiser HD660S - the later it made the music too bright, but with the Sony's it was pure bliss


When connecting to the ZX300 can you use just the PHA-2A amp section or can it only be used as a digital out to the PHA-2A dac?


----------



## purk

The ZX300 becomes a digital transport when connecting to the PHA-2A.  The 2A replaces the ZX300's amp section basically.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I'm hoping not to get shot down for mentioning hi-res.
I have a lot of 24/96, 24/192 and DSD64 files, I was wondering what would happen in the future if file rates exceeded the specs of the PHA-2A - do they just not play or would I be able to configure Foobar to downscale?


----------



## Wiz33

Beninnzorjp said:


> I'm hoping not to get shot down for mentioning hi-res.
> I have a lot of 24/96, 24/192 and DSD64 files, I was wondering what would happen in the future if file rates exceeded the specs of the PHA-2A - do they just not play or would I be able to configure Foobar to downscale?



Unless you're really young and have great hearing. Anything beyond 24/96 or DSD 64 is meaningless. Why bother even if new format becomes available.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Wiz33 said:


> Unless you're really young and have great hearing. Anything beyond 24/96 or DSD 64 is meaningless. Why bother even if new format becomes available.


I was hoping...


----------



## purk (Aug 18, 2018)

Wiz33 said:


> Unless you're really young and have great hearing. Anything beyond 24/96 or DSD 64 is meaningless. Why bother even if new format becomes available.



I think those hi-rez files are just better due to the mastering process so they do sound better than the regular 16 bit 44.1khz files.  I'm nearly 40 and I can still differentiate between different file formats.  For instance, I notice an immediate loss in fidelity going from the same DSD file down to 24/176.4 file for instance.  I wouldn't rule out hi-rez files just based on frequency response alone.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I'm still considering the PHA-2A, I just noticed it has the same dac chip as my Oppo HA-2 I'm intending to replace - does this mean it will sound very similar? What are the other factors that affect how a dac will sound?


----------



## purk

Beninnzorjp said:


> I'm still considering the PHA-2A, I just noticed it has the same dac chip as my Oppo HA-2 I'm intending to replace - does this mean it will sound very similar? What are the other factors that affect how a dac will sound?



Output stage of the DAC as well as the amplifier stage of the PHA-2A.  Having the same DAC really not saying a lot.


----------



## Hinomotocho

purk said:


> Output stage of the DAC as well as the amplifier stage of the PHA-2A.  Having the same DAC really not saying a lot.


Thanks purk, I don't know much about these things


----------



## Raketen (Nov 5, 2018)

Beninnzorjp said:


> I'm hoping not to get shot down for mentioning hi-res.
> I have a lot of 24/96, 24/192 and DSD64 files, I was wondering what would happen in the future if file rates exceeded the specs of the PHA-2A - do they just not play or would I be able to configure Foobar to downscale?



I don't have PHA2A  or any high res files that exceed my usb dac specs, but on all my output options for foobar it says  output format is automatically selected, so maybe it will just automatically downscale?

If that doesn't work, "worst case" scenario you should be able to set up your DAC as default windows device and tell foobar to output to Primary Sound Driver and in Windows Device properties you can manually select an output bitrate so it outputs the same bitrate to the DAC (as long as foobar has the proper plugins to read whatever weird DSD type format these 300 gigabyte song files would come in)


----------



## Hinomotocho

Raketen said:


> I don't have PHA2A  or any high res files that exceed my usb dac specs, but on all my output options for foobar it says  output format is automatically selected, so maybe it will just automatically downscale?
> 
> If that doesn't work, "worst case" scenario you should be able to set up your DAC as default windows device and tell foobar to output to Primary Sound Driver and in Windows Device properties you can manually select an output bitrate so it outputs the same bitrate to the DAC.


Thank you - I assumed this may be the case.


----------



## Gww1

I'm thinking of picking up 2a for desktop use as I'm so impressed with the ZX300 and Andromeda pairing. The only issue with the ZX300 for desktop use is the massive delay it introduces (around a second) making it unusable for movies and games.

I'm hoping the 2a doesn't have this delay present?
And any feedback on performance with Andromedas would be appreciated if anyone has any.


----------



## Nostoi (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello all, does anyone run their PHA-2A with Foobar? If so, have you had any luck playing anything above DSD 64?

I know the PHA-2A supports up to DSD512 on Windows, and it runs perfectly on the Sony Music Center software with DSD 256/512, but not on Foobar. Not a major issue, but I far prefer the custom layout of Foobar.

BTW: when I run it on Foobar using Sony ASIO driver it seems to register DSD128/256, but there's no output. It may well be that DSD is proprietary to the Sony software.


----------



## andrewdvd

anyone tried this with Planar's like the Audeze LCD2 Classics?


----------



## Nostoi

andrewdvd said:


> anyone tried this with Planar's like the Audeze LCD2 Classics?


Yes, I have this combo: it drives the Audeze's well in balanced mode. Plenty of power, well-bodied. Not sure about SE mode.


----------



## mcmurray

Has anyone had any luck getting this running properly on Windows without a driver?

Would love to use it on my work computer but I don't have the access required to install drivers. Was hoping it'd be USB class compliant but it doesn't look like it is.


----------



## purk

mcmurray said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting this running properly on Windows without a driver?
> 
> Would love to use it on my work computer but I don't have the access required to install drivers. Was hoping it'd be USB class compliant but it doesn't look like it is.


You need driver.  May I suggest getting a used A35 to feed this amp?  Should cost much more than $125 for a used one.


----------



## mcmurray

purk said:


> You need driver.  May I suggest getting a used A35 to feed this amp?  Should cost much more than $125 for a used one.



Thanks. I've got an ipod classic to play my own stuff, wanted to use tidal from the PC.


----------



## cattlethief

can anyone recommend short iphone and ipod cables for the pha-2a.


----------



## purk

Are u looking for an audiophile cable?  Amazon had plenty of 6" lighting charging cables.


----------



## cattlethief

purk said:


> Are u looking for an audiophile cable?  Amazon had plenty of 6" lighting charging cables.



yes a decent cable not too expensive


----------



## purk

cattlethief said:


> yes a decent cable not too expensive




Not cheap but Moon-Audio has plenty available and being audiophile grade.

https://www.moon-audio.com/apple-compatible-cables-headphones-audio-gear/lightning-cables.html


----------



## cattlethief

purk said:


> Not cheap but Moon-Audio has plenty available and being audiophile grade.
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/apple-compatible-cables-headphones-audio-gear/lightning-cables.html


cheers but a bit steep just bought a couple of amazon, see how they go!


----------



## SLC1966

cattlethief said:


> cheers but a bit steep just bought a couple of amazon, see how they go!


With my pha-2a I use the Meenovs 6 inch and 4 foot micro usb to lightning cable. With the Meenova cable the Apple cck adapter is not needed  

I stopped using the usb A on the pha-2a to lightning  on my phone because when I do that it charges my phone which kills the pha-2a battery. Do others have this same issue?


----------



## Kukuk

I've finally gotten the chance to put some real time on this, trying out my different headphones and amps, and seeing where it stacks up to my other gear.

I basically have two tiers of amplifiers at my disposal: my high end, like my WA2 and Marantz HD-DAC1, and my entry level, like my Little Dot 1+ and Magni 2. With basically all my headphones, even through single-ended output, this leans more toward the high end. It's really remarkable, actually. Funnily enough, one of the main headphones I use to determine where an amp falls in this spectrum is my DT770 Pro 80. For whatever reason, they love high quality amps, despite being easy to drive. The Magni 2 has enough power to push them with ease but there seems to be something going on in that amp that doesn't play nice with some of my headphones, and it's very obvious with the DT770 Pro. With the PHA-2A, it's like I'm listening out of my Marantz. Clean, controlled, and spacious.

Most of my headphones are effortless out of this, with no issues with volume on the normal gain setting. The DT1770, the Z1R (obviously), the T5p, all getting the love they deserve from this amp. The LCD-2C and K612 prove to be more of a challenge. At least run in single-ended, these seem to demand a little more than the amp can comfortably provide. The LCD-2 loses a fair bit of control, and the K612 simply can't get to high volumes with the normal gain. I suspect running balanced would do wonders for both, but that's not an option for me with the K612, and I don't intent to spend any money on cables for the LCD-2C since I plan on trading/selling them. It's probably a little much to expect this to power those, though, as the K612 is notoriously hard to drive, and planar magnetics typically require higher wattage than other headphones.

Definitely a great amp in my book. A solid way to have proper high-end audio on the go.


----------



## Windseeker

Kukuk said:


> With the PHA-2A, it's like I'm listening out of my Marantz. Clean, controlled, and spacious.
> 
> Most of my headphones are effortless out of this, with no issues with volume on the normal gain setting. The DT1770, the Z1R (obviously), the T5p, all getting the love they deserve from this amp.
> 
> Definitely a great amp in my book. A solid way to have proper high-end audio on the go.



Aside from Z1R, I’ve tried different set of cans — MDR-1AM2 for balanced, HD800S, NIghtHawk Carbon for SE — but my impressions appears to be mostly in line with yours. I feel that as long as the (admittedly short) battery hours is acceptable, this can be a surprisingly decent choice.


----------



## purk (Apr 10, 2019)

Kukuk said:


> I've finally gotten the chance to put some real time on this, trying out my different headphones and amps, and seeing where it stacks up to my other gear.
> 
> I basically have two tiers of amplifiers at my disposal: my high end, like my WA2 and Marantz HD-DAC1, and my entry level, like my Little Dot 1+ and Magni 2. With basically all my headphones, even through single-ended output, this leans more toward the high end. It's really remarkable, actually. Funnily enough, one of the main headphones I use to determine where an amp falls in this spectrum is my DT770 Pro 80. For whatever reason, they love high quality amps, despite being easy to drive. The Magni 2 has enough power to push them with ease but there seems to be something going on in that amp that doesn't play nice with some of my headphones, and it's very obvious with the DT770 Pro. With the PHA-2A, it's like I'm listening out of my Marantz. Clean, controlled, and spacious.
> 
> ...



You really should try balanced out of this amp.  I also like mine quite a bit.  Gotta love the fact that it has 4.4 mm TRRRS connector.  Very convenient..  Still, I rate the PHA-3 as being better.  The PHA3 is more spacious with greater sense decay to my ears with  more enveloping sense of soundstage.  Power wise, they are identical.  The 2A has a pass-thru charging function to the connecting walkman player while the 3 is more power hungry and doesn't offer that pass-thru function.  Highly recommend using a good USB cable to bring the best performance out of this little guy.  The supplied walkman digital cable is hardly cutting it.


----------



## aqtaket

It has only one DAC chip and two amps (one for eachbchannel) in balanced mode, correct?


----------



## Damz87 (Feb 16, 2020)

It’s a shame no one talks about this little dac/amp anymore, I think it’s quite underrated and sounds really nice when paired with the right IEM. I find my Z5 & N3’s actually sound better to me with the PHA-2A than they do with the TA-ZH1ES, WM1Z or my FiiO Q5s.


----------



## kres

Hi !

Does anyone know if the PHA-2A is fully compatible with the ZX2 ? I read that the audio out via USB in not possible with the ZX2 because of AX2’s android version... 

TThanks a lot !


----------



## Damz87

kres said:


> Hi !
> 
> Does anyone know if the PHA-2A is fully compatible with the ZX2 ? I read that the audio out via USB in not possible with the ZX2 because of AX2’s android version...
> 
> TThanks a lot !



The ZX2 works for me without any problems.


----------



## kres

Damz87 said:


> The ZX2 works for me without any problems.


----------



## kres

That’s a good new ! Thanks a lot !


----------



## kres

'go one. Coupled with a ZX2, it works great with an HD800S even in SE output.

After one day, and without doing a rigorous A/B comparison, to my ears it delivers the same overall sonic signature than the ZX2 but seems to improves sligthly the sound quality : it seems the PHA-2A delivers mids with air / weight. It is a very pleasant sound: sweet but also with a lot of details. Not as transparent as I expected but for a transportable device, it is just great.

I'm looking forward getting a balanced cable to see if it improves the sound quality on the HD800S.

Also fine with my Iphone (to use with streaming plateforms) ! I have to find a micro usb - lightning cable to avoid charging the iphone when plugged into the amp.


----------



## Damz87

kres said:


> 'go one. Coupled with a ZX2, it works great with an HD800S even in SE output.
> 
> After one day, and without doing a rigorous A/B comparison, to my ears it delivers the same overall sonic signature than the ZX2 but seems to improves sligthly the sound quality : it seems the PHA-2A delivers mids with air / weight. It is a very pleasant sound: sweet but also with a lot of details. Not as transparent as I expected but for a transportable device, it is just great.
> 
> ...



Nice! Sounds like a great setup.

Looking forward to your impressions again once you’ve got the balanced cable


----------



## kres

Sure, I will.

Otherwise, anyone know how to dissassemble the amp to change its battery ? 
I Wonder if there are not any screws "hidden" behind the 4 plastic pods….


----------



## Gamerlingual

Can this amp be used while charging?


----------



## kres

Apparently yes though the charge will be slower


----------



## Gamerlingual

kres said:


> Apparently yes though the charge will be slower


Cool. Might consider this to pair with my 1A. Maybe a 1Z down the road. Does it make a difference with the IER-Z1R? My other source would be a Windows PC


----------



## Nostoi

Gamerlingual said:


> Cool. Might consider this to pair with my 1A. Maybe a 1Z down the road. Does it make a difference with the IER-Z1R? My other source would be a Windows PC


Pairing this with a WM1A would be a downgrade and totally unnecessary for the IER-Z1R.


----------



## Gamerlingual

Nostoi said:


> Pairing this with a WM1A would be a downgrade and totally unnecessary for the IER-Z1R.


Weird. I read 3 consumer reviews with 2 saying it works with the MDR-Z1R and one saying it works with the IER-Z1R. How was your experience with it?


----------



## Damz87 (Jun 2, 2020)

Gamerlingual said:


> Weird. I read 3 consumer reviews with 2 saying it works with the MDR-Z1R and one saying it works with the IER-Z1R. How was your experience with it?



It will work, however it will be a downgrade from the WM1A. It uses a different DAC to the WM1A/Z. The PHA-2A was the first DAC/Amp I bought shortly after buying the IER-Z1R & MDR-Z1R. I personally think it pairs better with MDR-Z1R and/or darker sounding IEM's as it's got a brighter, more analytical sound signature compared to the walkman. With the IER-Z1R, I found the treble to sound a bit grainy and harsh compared to the WM1Z. It doesn't sound bad, but I wouldn't recommend it if you already have a WM1A.


----------



## Gamerlingual

Damz87 said:


> It will work, however it will be a downgrade from the WM1A. It uses a different DAC to the WM1A/Z. The PHA-2A was the first DAC/Amp I bought shortly after buying the IER-Z1R & MDR-Z1R. I personally think it pairs better with MDR-Z1R and/or darker sounding IEM's as it's got a brighter, more analytical sound signature compared to the walkman.


Makes sense. Wonder if it would work with the MDR-1AM2


----------



## Nostoi (Jun 2, 2020)

Gamerlingual said:


> Weird. I read 3 consumer reviews with 2 saying it works with the MDR-Z1R and one saying it works with the IER-Z1R. How was your experience with it?


What the chap above me says. It works insomuch as one can add any DAC to the Sony DAP, but it's a downgrade in sound quality and technical performance. You'd be connected to an inferior DAC. Moreover, it'll override the Sony's DSP functions - no EQ, etc. I had one and sold it soon after. Absolutely no point in getting one if you have a Sony DAP. If you're connecting the PHA-2 to a phone, fine, then it serves a function.


----------



## Nostoi

Gamerlingual said:


> Makes sense. Wonder if it would work with the MDR-1AM2


It "works" but it's expandable unless you really don't like the sound signature of the WM1A.


----------



## Gamerlingual

Nostoi said:


> It "works" but it's expandable unless you really don't like the sound signature of the WM1A.


Ok. If it’s downgraded, then it’s pointless. I wonder how the TA-ZH1ES will perform. Guess I need to go to E-Earphone in Akihabara to figure that one out sometime


----------



## Nostoi

Gamerlingual said:


> Ok. If it’s downgraded, then it’s pointless. I wonder how the TA-ZH1ES will perform. Guess I need to go to E-Earphone in Akihabara to figure that one out sometime


The TA-ZH1ES is a $2000 desktop amp/DAC. It's a totally different product to the $250 PHA-2A portable amp.


----------



## Gamerlingual

Nostoi said:


> The TA-ZH1ES is a $2000 desktop amp/DAC. It's a totally different product to the $250 PHA-2A portable amp.


Retail in Japan is between $400 to $500 and eBay is a bit higher


----------



## Redcarmoose

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/gamerlingual.531179/

There are actually people who I’ve read like the PHA-2A better than the TA, with some IEMs. So maybe it’s all about sound signature preferences and synergy?


----------



## Gamerlingual

Redcarmoose said:


> @https://www.head-fi.org/members/gamerlingual.531179/
> 
> There are actually people who I’ve read like the PHA-2A better than the TA, with some IEMs. So maybe it’s all about sound signature preferences and synergy?


Meaning just trust my ears. Roger that. Thanks @Redcarmoose


----------



## Nostoi

Redcarmoose said:


> @https://www.head-fi.org/members/gamerlingual.531179/
> 
> There are actually people who I’ve read like the PHA-2A better than the TA, with some IEMs. So maybe it’s all about sound signature preferences and synergy?


I dare say; each to their own.


----------



## Damz87

@Gamerlingual I haven’t heard the MDR-1AM2 however @Sonywalkmanuser has them, and he speaks highly of how they sound with the ZX507 Walkman. Might be worth reaching out to him for some impressions or have a read through the ZX507 thread.

As @Redcarmoose said, the PHA-2A has good synergy with certain headphones/IEM’s, particularly darker/warmer sound signatures. Out of the IEM’s I’ve heard, the XBA-N3 probably benefitted the most with the extra emphasis in the treble that the PHA-2A provides.

If budget permits, I would suggest trying out the TA-ZH1ES for your IER-Z1R as they sound really nice together


----------



## Gamerlingual

Nostoi said:


> I dare say; each to their own.


Like I said, go to some shops to test them out instead of out right buying them. It will be the efficient approach. No dare, no harm, no foul.


----------



## Gamerlingual

Damz87 said:


> @Gamerlingual I haven’t heard the MDR-1AM2 however @Sonywalkmanuser has them, and he speaks highly of how they sound with the ZX507 Walkman. Might be worth reaching out to him for some impressions or have a read through the ZX507 thread.
> 
> As @Redcarmoose said, the PHA-2A has good synergy with certain headphones/IEM’s, particularly darker/warmer sound signatures. Out of the IEM’s I’ve heard, the XBA-N3 probably benefitted the most with the extra emphasis in the treble that the PHA-2A provides.
> 
> If budget permits, I would suggest trying out the TA-ZH1ES for your IER-Z1R as they sound really nice together


Yea my budget permits. Probably buy it used at least if I go that route. Ok, I’ll message him later. Much obliged


----------



## stylus75 (Jun 2, 2020)

It makes sense to connect a PHA-2A or the earlier one if you're using one of the under-powered Sony Walkmans, like the A series.


----------



## Gamerlingual

As lame as it sounds, I never tested my ifi HIP DAC with my 1A and IER-Z1R. If these prove good for on the go use, perhaps the PHA-2A will serve my desktop and table needs. Will report back later how it sounds


----------



## xanlamin

I have one for sale and it still comes with 15-months warranty. Pls pm me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## Damz87

I’m selling my PHA-2A if anyone’s looking for one 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-sale-sony-pha-2a-portable-headphone-dac-amp.935686/


----------



## AndyBrechin (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm selling mine if anyone's interested. 
I do most of my listening through a streamer now rather than through Android Phone / SD Card / USB.
It sounds fantastic though and is in mint condition:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274443134670


----------



## 420277

whats the differance between the the three models 🔉🎵🔊


----------



## Liono

Am I right in thinking the PHA-2A doesn't play MQA from the likes of tidal? Or has there been a software update to include it?

Manual


----------



## Nawin Sapchinda

I still use it now a day


----------

